# Lire des documents sur son iphone



## Benny06 (14 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Je possède un grand nombre de documents qui me serait très utile de pouvoir lire à tout moment sur mon iphone.

- Je me doute qu'aucune application arrivera à lire de facon correcte les .docx, mais sait-on jamais... Une application lisant les .pdf marche aussi

- Le réseau n'etant pas l'ami de mon lieu de travail, la solution que je recherche n'a pas besoin de se connecter à internet pour lire les documents (exit dropbox, mobileme et leurs potes)

Répondant a ces critères, j'ai trouvé "Files" que j'utilise actuellement en version lite. L'interface est peut être un peu chiante, mais je peux lire mes documents partout. Mon problème vient du fait que l'affichage de ces documents est beaucoup trop longue.

Mes questions sont donc les suivantes :
- Est ce qu'il existe un équivalent plus performant a cette application ? (même payant)
- Est ce que la version pro de Files améliore les choses ?
- Est ce que le problème vient du fait que je ne possède qu'un iphone 3G, et que donc ... Je sais ce qu'il me reste a faire en juin.

En vous remerciant de vos réponses aussi nombreuses qu'intéressantes, 
Bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2010)

Pour ce genre de chose, j'utilise Document to go. Une application qui permet de convertir les documents entre l'ordi et le iPhone. Très utile pour retoucher et lire des fichiers Word.


----------



## monvilain (15 Avril 2010)

L'autre solution est AIRSHARING

Parfait, rien à redire.


----------



## yan73 (16 Mai 2010)

si le doc est tres complexe, que ce soit un pdf, un xlsx ou autre, le 3g touche là une de  ses limites en performance pur, donc la solution du prochain iphone est à envisagée.


@+


----------



## Vijay (19 Mai 2010)

Personnellement j'utilise QuickOffice qui est très efficace mais un peu cherot


----------

